# OoOO



## Steff (Dec 8, 2013)

Am I imagining the baubles and tinsel at the top of the page ?


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 9, 2013)

Nope, although we have only six colours.  Blue is missing, although we have a cyan one which is close...


----------



## AJLang (Dec 9, 2013)

They look very pretty and Christmassy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

Thought we could have a different picture each day in the lead up to Christmas, since I have failed miserably this year in doing a forum Advent Calendar


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 9, 2013)

So it wasn't a hypo dream then. What a relief!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 9, 2013)

Aw, looks lovely - a nice change from the advent calendar may I say - will look forward to having a look in again tomorrow


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2013)

I cant see them........!


----------



## delb t (Dec 9, 2013)

Eye test needed NVB!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2013)

just back, all clear.......


----------



## Donald (Dec 9, 2013)

Cannot see them


----------



## Mark T (Dec 9, 2013)

Stuck in my cache too!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder why some people can't see them? They should appear at the top of the 'Off the Subject' section, in case you are looking elsewhere for them. What operating system are people running? 

I think there might be some server problems at DUK, which may be responsible.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 9, 2013)

I can see it OK. It's pretty.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

Can people see this, if you can't see the picture?


----------



## Mark T (Dec 9, 2013)

Ah, spotted it.  I normally browse by "new posts" or "todays posts" so dont often go in through the categories.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Ah, spotted it.  I normally browse by "new posts" or "todays posts" so dont often go in through the categories.



Ah, I see  You should now see it when you open a thread in the OTS section - let me know if this is annoying to people!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 9, 2013)

just back in the office and they are there..........

very nice....


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 9, 2013)

Just to confirm that I can see the lovely christmassy picture when I go to ots, what a lovely idea


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 9, 2013)

Ooohh love the baubles x


----------



## Mark T (Dec 9, 2013)

Not very big though are they 

Did anyone else pop into Covent Garden in London recently?  We went through it just before the forum birthday meet in November.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Not very big though are they
> 
> Did anyone else pop into Covent Garden in London recently?  We went through it just before the forum birthday meet in November.



I was underground between the pub and Victoria Station


----------



## Casper (Dec 10, 2013)

They look lovely and Christmassy

Won't need to put my tree up now


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwwwww those dogs are the apitimy of cuteness


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 10, 2013)

I love this one cute & christmassy & I'm sure I've seen this picture somewhere else today


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwwww I want one!!!!! In fact I'm sure Harry said on our walk this morning I want a dog hee hee x


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 10, 2013)

They're so cute. Awwwwww!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## AJLang (Dec 10, 2013)

They are really cute. I just asked Susie if she would like a Santa hat and red nose....her reply was too rude to repeat


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2013)

AJLang said:


> They are really cute. I just asked Susie if she would like a Santa hat and red nose....her reply was too rude to repeat



Can't you bribe her?


----------



## AJLang (Dec 10, 2013)

Mmmmmh now what can I bribe Susie with....a set of dentures?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Mmmmmh now what can I bribe Susie with....a set of dentures?


----------



## AJLang (Dec 10, 2013)

Ha ha very funny


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 11, 2013)

I was hoping that the cats would have their turn.  And here they are; sweet, cute and Christmassy.  (And after January 6, they go back to being the secret rulers of the world.)


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2013)

Ahh Alan where you getting piccies, those cats are deliteful


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 11, 2013)

Can I be catty for a mo and just say: Meee-oowww!  ?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2013)

Am I hypo, or are their faces wobbling?


----------



## Donald (Dec 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Am I hypo, or are their faces wobbling?



yes their faces are wobbling so not hypo unless I'm too


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 11, 2013)

Loving the cats today


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 11, 2013)

Donald said:


> yes their faces are wobbling so not hypo unless I'm too



That makes three of us then.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 11, 2013)

Love the moveable christmassy cats - purr purr


----------



## Steff (Dec 11, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> That makes three of us then.



make it 4 haha


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 11, 2013)

I can see the wobbling as well.   Use of my mouse pointer over the image indicates that it's some kind of mini-animation, not an illusion...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> I can see the wobbling as well.   Use of my mouse pointer over the image indicates that it's some kind of mini-animation, not an illusion...



Hehe! I honestly didn't notice it at first, must have been half asleep!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I once saw the black cat blink, but I may have been imagining that.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 12, 2013)

Bless! Looks like he's trying to get into character lol.

I worry you may run out of xmas animals for this


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> Bless! Looks like he's trying to get into character lol.
> 
> I worry you may run out of xmas animals for this



Me too! I've hunted in vain for a Christmas pangolin!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 12, 2013)

A case of "ham"-acting methinks. 

Each pic seems to be more cute than the last.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 13, 2013)

Poor Goldie Prawn up there looks positively miserable, probably because the hat clashes with her orange tan (too much time under the lamps maybe?).


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Poor Goldie Prawn up there looks positively miserable, probably because the hat clashes with her orange tan (too much time under the lamps maybe?).



It's the most festive fish I could find!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2013)

Loving the piggies, they're adorable.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like, as with Christmas itself, we've succumbed to meerkat forces.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 16, 2013)

*Bah humbug*

Love today's cat!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 16, 2013)

What a grumpy face!! 

Looks like my Harris does when his brother is hogging the food


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2013)

Great picture just like me this year lol


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2013)

Adorable! 

(I think this thread should be merged with the existing one...)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> Adorable!
> 
> (I think this thread should be merged with the existing one...)



Consider it done!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 16, 2013)

*I have an idea!*

How about a gallery page, for all the pics used (with the dates they were used); then this thread, lke the Advent Calendar threads, will still be enjoyable (and make sense) for the forseeable future.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 17, 2013)

Very traditional today, lovely robin


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2013)

A headless Santa Northe? Ooh, scary.


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2013)

Had to squint at the cow pic for a sec at first I thought it had been sewn up the side with stitches lol.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 21, 2013)

I like the Christmoose, although the squirrel was sweet. 

Could we please have a gallery? (Possibly excepting the cow...)


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2013)

He is rather handsome isn't he? The George Clooney of the moose world. Whatever he's on, could I have some?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2013)

robert@fm said:


> I like the Christmoose, although the squirrel was sweet.
> 
> Could we please have a gallery? (Possibly excepting the cow...)



I'll sort it out soon Robert


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the pic today. I'm addicted to Angry Birds. Brill. 

I just saved him as my wallpaper. Ta.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 23, 2013)

Love the angry bird!!!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2013)

Another cute moggie ? love it!


----------

